# Veiled Disguises - Book Awareness - "Conversation with God"



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

My Pastor received this message from a friend and shared it with us.
______________________
BEWARE OF THIS BOOK!!!

If you have children or grandchildren, work with children at church, or
you have neighborhood children whose parents you know, please take note of
the information below and pass it along to others. Schools are distributing
this book to children through the Scholastic Book Club.

The name of the book is *Conversations with God*.. 

James Dobson talked about this book twice this week. It is devastating. Parents, churches and Christian schools need to be aware of it. Please pass this information on to church/e-mail addressees, Parents, Grandparents, Aunts, Uncles, Cousins, friends.

Please pay special attention not only to what your kids watch on TV, in
movie theaters, on the internet, and the music they listen to, but also
be alert regarding the books they read.

Two particular books are, Conversations with God and Conversations with
God for Teens,! written by Neale D. Walsch. 

They sound harmless enough by their titles alone. The books have been on the New York Times best sellers list for a number of weeks, and they make truth of the statement, "Don't judge a book by its cover or title."

*The author purports to answer various questions asked by kids using the "voice of God". However, the "answers" that he gives are not Bible-based and go against the very infallible word of God. For instance (and I paraphrase), *

when a girl asks the question "Why am I a lesbian?" 

His answer is that she was 'born that way' because of genetics (just as you were born right-handed, with brown eyes, etc.). Then he tells her to go out and "celebrate" her differences.

Another girls poses the question "I am living with my boyfriend. My
parents say that I should marry him because I am living in sin. Should I marry
him?"

His reply is, "Who are you sinning against? Not me, because you have
done nothing wrong."

Another question asks about God's forgiveness of sin. His reply "I do
not forgive anyone because there is nothing to forgive. 

There is no such thing as right or wrong and that is what I have been trying to tell everyone, do not judge people. People have chosen to judge one another and this is wrong, because the rule is "'judge not lest ye be judged."

Not only are these books the false doctrine of the devil, but in some
instances quote (in error) the Word of God.

And the list goes on. These books (and others like it) are being sold to
schoolchildren through (The Scholastic Book Club), and we need to be
aware of what is being fed to our children.

Our children are under attack. So I pray that you be sober and vigilant
about teaching your children the Word of God, and guarding their
exposure to worldly mediums, because our adversary, the Devil, roams about as a roaring lion seeking whom he may devour (1 Peter 5:8). We know that
lions usually hunt for the slowest, weakest and YOUNGEST of its prey.

_________________​Here's What I (Shimmie) have been researching...

He (Walsh) the author of 'Conversations with God' is in the "New Age" beliefs and culture.  This is not of our faith in Christianity.  Here's his website:

http://www.cwg.org/main.php?p=About&sub=News

An Article of Interest:  Scroll down to 'Dangerous Conversations"

http://www.trueu.org/Academics/TruthLab/A000000606.cfm

___________________



​


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, Shimmie.  I actually think I've seen these advertised.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow that title is very deceiving.  Thanks for the heads up.  Q


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you Shimmie for sharing this it really saddens my soul to see that this type of 'garbage' is getting out to our children with such and enticing title.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 11, 2007)

Shimmie, this is certainly sent to this forum from the Lord for ALL to see.  I thank you for sharing this and I will most definately keep my eyes and ears open to help children and their parents from this type of teaching.


----------



## dlewis (Oct 11, 2007)

Conversation with God has been out for awhile.  I started reading it when I was pregnant with my daughter.  Couldn't finish it and gave it away.  I didn't has a relationship with the Lord then but I knew no one has had a conversation like that with the lord.


----------



## DreamLife (Oct 11, 2007)

Whoa, my friend got this from a teacher and was reading this on and off and I was about to look at it....this is crazy!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

To each of you...   You're my precious sisters and I love each of you so much.... 

The very title of this book is a 'Veiled Disguise' to lure those who are 'unknowing'...our babies.   

Right now, I'm trying to remember what thread, I saw this book title in and what or if, I replied in regards to it.   

I need to get off 'speed dial' when it comes to posting (especially at work when I'm distracted while reading most of the threads). I remember seeing this book mentioned somewhere in a recent thread and took it at 'face value'.    But you know what, this is proof of God keeping 'me' in check; keeping me aware.   I hope I didn't give this book a 'nod' of acceptance.

Important note:  My comment above is not a judgment call upon anyone who posted this book or gave credit to it.  I don't want anyone to feel badly. We're all learning. 

Right now, I'm researching this author's website to learn more about his teachings to be aware; and this comment stood out regarding his courses which he teaches...



> • Practice self-awareness and expression though monthly In-to-Me-See Teleclasses, lead by trained facilitators who will help create an extremely safe environment for self exploration. This small intimate group will walk hand in hand throughout the program to challenge and support you in coming from your feelings *in order to manifest what you truly desire.
> *


It's based upon the loa -- laws of attraction.   Geeesh!  They're teaching this mess to our children.  Decoding them from dependency upon God.   They're taking advantage of the removal of prayer in schools.   It's almost like those scientific movies where the 'Pod' people replace the humans and decode thier minds to think their way and not God's way. 

I love you angels and our babies....it's time for us to step up and make sure our children are not influenced by this.


----------



## comike (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought this book out of curiousity and ended up throwing it out after reading a few pages.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

comike said:


> I bought this book out of curiousity and ended up throwing it out after reading a few pages.


 
 Hi Comike... 

Could you share what you remember reading in this book?  Thanks much.  If you prefer not to, I understand.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Oct 11, 2007)

I never read the book, but I saw the movie based on the book. It seemed alright, almost inspiring until he started hearing 'The Voice' calling him and dictating the text of the book to him . At that point, I was like ummm  alrighty then. I'm glad I didn't buy the book first.


----------



## melodee (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Shim for alerting us to be discerning.

Yes, this author has been around a while, and he's not the only one with non-Christian religious viewpoints.  The creator and authors of Chicken Soup For theSoul books also possess similar views.  

I understand that Shimmie is speaking to her sisters in Christ--there are many veiled disguises out there--books, practices, and beliefs that sound like they could fit into our lives as believers in Jesus as Lord.  But they are simply contradicting His word.  

I have had many people (Christians included) upset that I warn against certain things that I discern to be of another faith and therefore left alone for Christians. I'm glad to have a heads up whenever it's given.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

melodee said:


> Thanks Shim for alerting us to be discerning.
> 
> Yes, this author has been around a while, and he's not the only one with non-Christian religious viewpoints. The creator and authors of Chicken Soup For theSoul books also possess similar views.
> 
> ...


Melodee, I too am glad for a heads up and an awareness.  

Jesus made it so 'simple' to believe in Him and to have faith.  Yet there are so many 'methods' that the world has 'invented' which are distractions from the realness of God.   That's the focus of the enemy, to distract us and get us off track of what God has already done for us on the Cross.  

Regarding 'Chicken Soup', they have so many versions out there, "for teens, children, wives, husbands, they have desk calendars (a message for each day), and sadly, I see these books listed among Christian literature.  I used to buy the desk calandars, then I stopped not realizing why.  Later I learned more about the author. 

The problem is that they've taken God's word and his principles and added/changed them to justify / disguise their messages which conflict with God's pure word.  

We're being called to vigilance, not only to the obvious, but to the seemingly innocent.  The thing is, what we would not dare partake of ourselves, it's being presented to our children and family members who are not as aware as we are.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank God for the Holy Spirit...who leads and guides us into ALL truth.  

Praise God for... 

Our shield of faith, 
Breastplate of righteous, 
Sword of the Spirit, 
Our loins are girded about with Truth, 
Our feet are shod with the preparation of the Gospel of Peace.

And for the power of the Blood of Jesus --  Amen and Amen :heart2:


----------



## comike (Oct 11, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Comike...
> 
> Could you share what you remember reading in this book? Thanks much. If you prefer not to, I understand.


 
Hi Shimmie!!!   I don't recall too much because it's been so long and like I said when I realized that the book was basically a contradiction of God's word I threw it out.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> I never read the book, but I saw the movie based on the book. It seemed alright, almost inspiring until he started hearing 'The Voice' calling him and dictating the text of the book to him . At that point, I was like ummm  alrighty then. I'm glad I didn't buy the book first.


Your words are very "key" and I'm thankful that you noted them...

"seemed", "almost", "until" and "...glad I didn't" 

Thanks GeechyGurl


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

comike said:


> Hi Shimmie!!!  I don't recall too much because it's been so long and like I said when *I realized that the book was basically a contradiction of God's word I threw it out*.


Thanks Comike.  What you've shared (*bolded*) speaks volumes.  God bless you, angel.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 11, 2007)

Angels keep sharing what's on your heart and information on this topic.  I'm only logging out for an early day tomorrow.  

Shimmie is going to sleep. 

Night-night and love and blessings to each of you.... I love you.  

    :heart2:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 11, 2007)

melodee said:


> Thanks Shim for alerting us to be discerning.
> 
> Yes, this author has been around a while, and he's not the only one with non-Christian religious viewpoints.  The creator and authors of *Chicken Soup For theSoul books* also possess similar views.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnottyGurl (Oct 12, 2007)

It's funny that ya'll (yeah I'm from the sooooooooouth *drawl*) mention Conversations with God, Chicken Soup for the Soul, etc. If you want to know their beliefs, all you have to do is watch the original "The Secret" video. They are all in there. I think that's why we're hearing about them so much b/c that video drew attention to them. That's why I watched the Conversations movie. I was on The Secret bandwagon for a minute (or more like 30 seconds). I'm glad God ->:hardslap: me back to reality.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2007)

GeechyGurl said:


> It's funny that ya'll (yeah I'm from the sooooooooouth *drawl*) mention Conversations with God, Chicken Soup for the Soul, etc. If you want to know their beliefs, all you have to do is watch the original "The Secret" video. They are all in there. I think that's why we're hearing about them so much b/c that video drew attention to them. That's why I watched the Conversations movie. I was on The Secret bandwagon for a minute (or more like 30 seconds). I'm glad God ->:hardslap: me back to reality.


Girl you are too funny with the :hardslap:.  But it was more like this, God loved and hugged you back into reality  and this  all because of this... and this , that He allowed you to see His Truth which is no secret at all. 

The thing about the secret (loa), is that people are not in the perfect will of God. King Saul is a perfect example, he stepped out on his own and sought the counsel of a witch to bring up Samuel from the dead. 

The loa, seeks and gives credit to the universe, not God. And I don't get how those who say they are Christians cannot 'see' this. Since when did we rise from our knees in prayer asking God directly? God from who all blessings flow and God who did indeed create the Universe? 

God warns us about seeking the 'creation' and not the Creator....

Since when did we stop needing God? I'm speaking about Christians who are deep in 'the secret'. What gets me is that we are God's Heirs. We already have full access to all that He owns. We rule the Kingdom. Jesus gave it to us on the Cross. All that we could ever need or desire, God has so richly given us and with so much sacrifice...His precious Blood. 

And yet, there are those who chose other gods. gods to 'attract' and manifest what they want in life. How sad. God has never denied me anything which I've asked of Him. Never.  And He is no respecter of persons. What He does for me He does for us all; for we are all His.

And for a professed Christian to resort to the enemy for money, homes, cars, jobs, and good vibrations...and whatever.........it's just sad.  Just sad.  What a sell out to the 'Faith'.....

the loa has taken God's principles and called them theirs; that's plagerizing....it's stupid....it's..............

Let me stop....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Girl you are too funny with the :hardslap:.  But it was more like this, God loved and hugged you back into reality  and this  all because of this... and this , that He allowed you to see His Truth which is no secret at all.
> 
> The thing about the secret (loa), is that people are not in the perfect will of God. King Saul is a perfect example, he stepped out on his own and sought the counsel of a witch to bring up Samuel from the dead.
> 
> ...


 
All I gotta say is....."*wellllllllllll*."


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> All I gotta say is....."*wellllllllllll*."


"Nice" precious Wavy, I don't get it, that's all.  I just don't get it.   

But then I know how satan uses the term Christian to make it seem justified.  I'm so tired of hearing/reading, "Well I'm a Christian and I practice the 'secret' and don't find anything wrong with it.

Uggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!! What????   

There is PLENTY wrong with it.  It's not God.  Duhhhhhh!  

Okay, I'm getting a little    here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 12, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> "Nice" precious Wavy, I don't get it, that's all. I just don't get it.
> 
> But then I know how satan uses the term Christian to make it seem justified. I'm so tired of hearing/reading, "Well I'm a Christian and I practice the 'secret' and don't find anything wrong with it.
> 
> ...


 
You are just RIGHTEOUSLY angry and have every right to be.

I totally agree with you.  We will know them by their fruit.....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are just RIGHTEOUSLY angry and have every right to be.
> 
> I totally agree with you. We will know them by their fruit.....


I'm sad about it, Precious Wavy.  I'm just sad about it.   

I just don't understand how one could love Jesus and than turn away from Him.   None of us are perfect, my righteousness is as filthy rags.  Were it not for Jesus, I can no other way be called righteous, for I'm far from it.  Very far.  I have no righteousness of my own.  None.  

But it just saddens me that one can say they are Christian and than make a mockery out of it, but bowing to another god.  The loa, is just that, another god.  You know what really breaks my heart.  They constantly say in the loa, that they are seeking the hand of the universe.   Well whatever happen to the hand of God?   

The universe is tainted, God's hands are pure and the gifts He gives are not sloppy seconds.  They are gifted firsts and primely price which He paid for in full.  Seeking the universe is saying, God doesn't exist or isn't good enough.  How sad...so very sad.  

Here's the thing.  Our example as Christians is shown by example.  Whatever we have need of, we ask it of God directly and allow Him to show Hisself strong in our lives.   In the word of God, it shares that God demonstrates His works for those to see and know that He is indeed God.   

A wonderful example is in I Kings 18, when Elijah the Prophet, allowed God to demonstrate just how powerful He is.  God's altar, drenched wet with water, the sacrifice was yet burned.   The altar for baal, the false god, did not burn and its altar was dry as a bone.   God proved who was really God.  He is.    

"How long will you halt between two opinions?"  If God be god, serve Him.... And indeed God He is.   

Praise Him.... :heart2:


----------



## springbreeze (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks Shimmie!

i buy books alot, and would have been very upset to know i bought this
book for my kids and it had all that junk in it..good looking out


----------



## melodee (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> All I gotta say is....."*wellllllllllll*."


 

Yes, come on naw, come on, bring it home.....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2007)

springbreeze said:


> thanks Shimmie!
> 
> i buy books alot, and would have been very upset to know i bought this
> book for my kids and it had all that junk in it..good looking out


  for you and your babies.


----------



## Me2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you very much Shimmie. I'd seen this and thought it would be a good book for my oldest son. I didn't get it at the time because I didn't have any spare time to read it before giving it to him. You saved me some money because I would have definitely thrown it in the trash.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 14, 2007)

Me2 said:


> Thank you very much Shimmie. I'd seen this and thought it would be a good book for my oldest son. I didn't get it at the time because I didn't have any spare time to read it before giving it to him. You saved me some money because I would have definitely thrown it in the trash.


God bless you Me2   God bless you and each of your loved ones. 

I love your siggy,  "ASAP"...  _Always Say A Prayer_...It's wonderful.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 14, 2007)

More Research Results. This man is completely out of his mind...

Look at these excepts from his books:



> http://www.crossroad.to/Quotes/spirituality/Occult.html
> 
> *THERE IS NO EVIL*
> 
> ...


This is crazy... God never said any of this . This is utter foolishnes and lies.
I can't believe what I'm reading and that it was put on the best seller list... 

I also noticed how he is 'mixing' some of God's true principles with his crazy 'untrue' philosophies, such as this statement below....

*



God is the All

Click to expand...

* (now this statement is most true, for God is all). 

But look what he adds, *



and the Goddess is everything, and there is nothing else that is; (92)

Click to expand...

 *Ummmmm, 'Goddess' ???????   

I'm still researching online and I'll post more as I find it. 

Lord have mercy. We have to sit with our families and have our own conversations with God together in prayer and conversations OF God which are true and undisputed. We can't trust our children to be under the influence of this world's system of education. It's too dangerous. 
God bless all of you...


----------



## Keen (Oct 14, 2007)

interesting.... I've always wonder what was in that book. I know a few people who read it. Now I have to ask their opinions.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 14, 2007)

Keen said:


> interesting.... I've always wonder what was in that book. I know a few people who read it. Now I have to ask their opinions.


  Hi Keen....   Thanks for sharing.  

I hope the opinions of all who've read this man's books line up with God's word.  If not...they've got a whole lot of praying to do to line up with God's truth and not man's distortions of it.  

Take care darlin' and please come back to share.


----------



## dreamer26 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Shimmie for the heads up and off to forward to my Pastor and Youth Pastor.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2007)

You are right...this is deception to a high degree.  satan knows that if he can infiltrate the mind of the little children, then he can manipulate via the children, a changed worldview.  His thinking stinks.



Shimmie said:


> More Research Results. This man is completely out of his mind...
> 
> Look at these excepts from his books:
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are right...this is deception to a high degree. satan knows that if he can infiltrate the mind of the little children, then he can manipulate via the children, a changed worldview. His thinking stinks.


You know what Wavy?  I'm going to make it a point to have an open daily discussion with my babies, allowing them to share what they are hearing from other children and what they are being taught in school and who from.  

From there, it gets lined up with God's word.  Home is where my babies are going to have a more solid foundation so that when they go out and 'hear'/see this mess, they will know that it's not right.  

I'm ticked off about this now, because I really do not appreciate that the schools / government had a big fuss about school prayer, yet they turn around and incorporate this mess into the school's curriculum.

Here in Maryland, (Montgomery County) they have actually initiated the process of teaching 5 year olds that homosexual families are the norm.  

Tick, tick, tick, ticked off...I am about this mess.  Uggggggg.   Now I can be called Righteously angry....  

Pray for me, sis....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> You know what Wavy? I'm going to make it a point to have an open daily discussion with my babies, allowing them to share what they are hearing from other children and what they are being taught in school and who from.
> 
> From there, it gets lined up with God's word. Home is where my babies are going to have a more solid foundation so that when they go out and 'hear'/see this mess, they will know that it's not right.
> 
> ...


 
From your thread Shimmie, I had a really good talk this past weekend with my granddaughter about this.  I thank God every single day that her parents have put her in a Christian school where not only is she getting a great education, but solid Christian foundation as well.  You can't have one without the other.

I do understand how righteously angry you are....so am I.  My prayer this past weekend was soley around this topic.  I prayed with my granddaughter that she will be able to discern the books she reads and that she will have the understanding of which ones are right and which are wrong.  She is a little prayer warrior herself and she agreed with me. She is such a smart 7 year old.  We can never underestimate the power of children, for when they have grasped ahold of the plan of God, they do run with it!!!

I will pray for you and I KNOW you are praying for me too!!!

Luv ya!


----------



## melodee (Oct 19, 2007)

My daughter came home from public school and told me that she and a friend voiced that they were offended by a science video they watched that refuted the bible.  At first I felt really mad/sad that she had to go through this, but later I had to cheer and feel proud that she knew enough to stand up for her faith.  And that there was at least one other who did as well.

There was no one standing with me when I went through a recent training/schooling when the topics offended me.


----------



## firecracker (Oct 19, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Conversation with God has been out for awhile. I started reading it when I was pregnant with my daughter. Couldn't finish it and gave it away. I didn't has a relationship with the Lord then but I knew no one has had a conversation like that with the lord.


I ordered this book about 7 years ago and couldn't get past the intro.  He's full of it!


----------



## sweetkita4 (Oct 19, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Melodee, I too am glad for a heads up and an awareness.
> 
> Jesus made it so 'simple' to believe in Him and to have faith. Yet there are so many 'methods' that the world has 'invented' which are distractions from the realness of God. That's the focus of the enemy, to distract us and get us off track of what God has already done for us on the Cross.
> 
> ...


 
WAIT!! What's wrong with the Chicken Soup books?


----------



## chicacanella (Oct 20, 2007)

I was just reading about this the other day. This girl wanted to know God and was using this book. I am very surprised you brought this up. Yes, this book is not of God and as Christians, we should always check everything against what the bible tells us and the holy spirit.

Here is the testimony from a young woman from Asia:

*False Voices*

Posted August 26th, 2007 by michael

Freedom from Bondage

Personal note: Do you ever hate your life? I do, and I hate it for more than 3/4 of my life…and it was only until I was born again that I began to appreciate my life. The joy of God’s love replaces my empty feeling with a sense of purpose. Isn’t it great that God is a God of love? Can you imagine the alternative? Isn’t God great? Of course he is! My praise to God! 
"God, how can you allow such horrible things to happen to me? All I wanted... all I wanted was to find you. What did I do wrong? 
How could you repay my desperate search for you with seven months of living in darkness!" I cried one day most self-righteously when I first discovered that the spirit who spoke to me for the past seven months was but an evil spirit disguised as God to deceive and lead me astray. He was not God at all. 

I was born as Singaporean Chinese in the Year 1983, into a Taoist family. I was automatically made me a Taoist by birth. I was a big troublemaker since I was a baby, crying endlessly, and refusing to allow anyone to carry me except those people whose faces I recognize. As such, my grandmother suggested bringing me to a fortune- teller to see my fortune, and my mother agreed, worried for my future. The fortuneteller told my mother that I was an unlucky sort of baby, and most probably would not live past the age of 21 years old, unless I do not celebrate my birthdays for seven years. My mother followed what he said, and thus I never celebrated my birthday for the seven years of my life. Feeling still very unsafe over my future, my mother brought me to a Taoist temple and dedicated me as the adopted daughter of the Goddess of Mercy, one of the Chinese god in the Taoist religion. All these of course were kept as a secret from me for a long period of time. I do not know why, but from as young as the age of eleven years old, I was a very negative child, who do not desire to live long. I always have this belief that I will die before the age of 21. Since I believe I will die young, I dedicate my young life into indulging in pleasures. Why not enjoy myself in this life, since I might die just any time in my life, thought the young me, and so that was how I lived my life when I was a child. My first suicide attempt was at the age of 11. After being unjustly slapped by my father, I intended to kill myself to make him regret for life. My mother foiled the attempt. Being a shy and reserve girl in school, I do not have any friend and thus, was a lonely and sad girl who always wishes that someday I might just cease to exist. 

I was also quite against Christianity, always siding with my Buddhist uncle to counter-attack all attempts by my Christian aunt, one of the only two Christians in my entire family, to share about Jesus. My knowledge of Jesus was very limited. I only knew him to be the weird guy that hanged on the cross, and my young perception of the church was very terrible. Whenever my dad drove me home, and we passed by a church, I would shudder just to see the cross on top of the church. To me, who then, had no idea what Christianity is, a church is a place that breeds Draculas. After all, my only contact with a church was the many Draculas' shows I watch as a child. Therefore, the church to me was a terrible place where horrible monsters such as Draculas roam about in freedom. So, when my aunt brought me to her church to watch her Christian concert one-day, I was very reluctant. I was thinking about Draculas. Yet, I found no Draculas in the church. Eventually, I assured my young heart that Draculas appear only in shows, not in real life. We seat ourselves at the many benches in the Church, and the show began. It was a touching story about a virgin giving birth to a baby. During the whole performance, my eyes were glued to the actors and actress in the shows, and a feeling of peace entered into my little heart, a feeling I will never forget for the rest of my life. For a moment, I lost track of my fear; Draculas simply vanished from my mind as I watched the birth of this little baby. I was somehow touched in my heart by the show. After the show, I asked my mother many questions about Jesus, which she just answered briefly, being a non-Christian herself. That was my earliest and only true contact with Jesus during the period when I was a child, and it is important because it makes Church less frightening to me, and also destroys much of my hostile feeling towards Christianity. 

As I proceed to become a teenager, my negative feeling about living in this world intensified. I desire... to die. To vanish from this world. To cease to exist. I completely lose faith in humanity by the hypocrisy of everyone I see around me. I was very rebellious. I was always shouting and yelling with my parents, both of whom I thought do not love me. I hate the world I live in. I hate myself. I hate school. I hate everything around me, including everybody. My teachers hate me, too and always drove me to tears by their speech. My classmates reject me. In school, it was hell. I dread school. But home...was it any better? Absolutely no! I faced a mum that told me everyday how disappointed she was with a daughter that was always doing badly in her school examinations. I faced a father that I never spoke to, since I first began Secondary School (High school). I faced a sister that despised and looked down on me. Everywhere... it was the same, it was hell to me, and I wanted to die. My world is a miserable world, where I am all alone, the target of everyone's hate. 
I was disgusted with myself, and also with the whole of mankind after reading about wars and atrocities, as well as witness with my own eyes the hypocrisy of my teachers and classmates in school. At this point in time, I had already long lost faith in my Taoist god, and was believing in an unknown God, whom I believe was the one true God, but whom I do not know come from which religion. There were so many religions in this world, and how can I know for sure where he comes from? The truth is, I do not know, and I was lost and confused. Somehow, I started to mess with the occults, surf satanic websites, consult guardian angels and prayed to the devil once in a while for favor. I started to indulge in seeking pleasure through Japanese anime, comic books and collecting cards. While my pleasures were highly intensified, my emptiness... grows. Empty! Empty! Empty! 

I feel so empty! Why... why... why do I feel so empty? God, where are you? Who are you? Where do you come from? Why am I so empty? God, can you tell me? Can... you tell me? Will someone tell me WHY I am feeling so damn empty! 

Silence screams roamed and traveled in my heart, but no one could give me an answer, no one wants to give me an answer. My feeling of emptiness... a lack of meaning to my life... strengthens my desire to die. I... want to die! Somehow, I do not know why, but somehow, at this empty period of my life, my attachment to the Christian God grows. Somehow, he seems to be very similar to the unknown God I pray to. But I cannot be a Christian. My mum won't allow me, and so I never became a Christian through the whole period of my Secondary years, even though that desire was strong. In the Year 2000, I went to a junior college, and it was there that I met this girl Jia Yan who was thinking about becoming a Christian. Feeling positive about Christianity, I highly encouraged her to be one. She was convinced and not later, she was converted, and she told me about her wonderful conversion. I was jealous of her, thinking why she could be a Christian while I was searching harder for God than her. (I was a very self-righteous person in the past.) Jia Yan brought Jie Yin, the one who converted her to my school. Jie Yin started to talk to me about Jesus. I was very interested by what she said except when she told me that now Jia Yan believe in Christ, Jia Yan was spiritually higher than me, something I strongly disagree. However, when Jie Yin wanted to lead me to Christ, I agree and she led me through the sinner's prayer. And I prayed to God as she led me. I successfully prayed through the sinner's prayer. 

For some, their success stories or testimonies joyfully end here. Mine do not. For the first few months, I was happy as a Christian, desiring truly nothing in the world, but after a while, I was back to my own self, again. I went back to consulting guardian angels, began to surf Satanic websites on how to conjure spells etc, and continue to satisfy my pleasures by reading about the occults. 
Eventually, my empty feeling came back once again, swallowing away every joy I might derive from my pleasures. I pursue and pursue pleasures, one of which is the writing of stories. Such pleasures bring me away from the real world into a world of fantasy, where I interact with make-believe characters who satisfy the lonely feeling in my heart, and they give me so much pleasures that I temporarily lost tract of the deep empty feeling in my heart. But like I said, such pleasures were temporal, and whether I like it or not, I was soon brought back to reality.... the reality that I still does not understand what is lacking in my life.


----------



## chicacanella (Oct 20, 2007)

One day, I came across a new age book called, \"Conversation with God\" by Mr. Walsh, but I did not knew it was a new age book. I thought it was a Christian book. Mr. Walsh claimed that while writing some questions down on a piece of paper, \"God\" answered him and he was inspired to write down the replies \"God\" gave him. That was how he communicated with \"God\". I decided to try it out. 

I started to write a letter that goes something similar to this. “God, I read a book written by Walsh on communicating with God, and if it is true, can you answer me. God, are you there?” I prayed very sincerely. No response. I waited a while, and the pen started to move. I wrote the word, “Yes”. And thus, I started to have a conversation with “God”. From communication through pen, this \"God\" started to communicate with me eventually through my thoughts. He was able to speak to me, by conveying his voices through my thoughts, and I in turn reply to him back either through my lips or my thoughts. I was completely deceived that he was God, and started to listen to him in everything he tells me. He kept telling me how much he loves me, and I was deceived soon into loving him back. He told me many truths, which made me even more convinced that he is God, and then he started to lie to me. But I believe in all of his lies. 

This is just an excerpt:If you want to read the whole story go to christian-faith.com or I will post it for you.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Chica thank you for sharing this article.... However, this site has several things which I find troubling...

http://www.christian-faith.com/forjesus/user/michael

1.  Each page that I navigated has ads that defend homosexuality.  Why would a Christian website have that on it's site?  ?  ?  ? ?  That's not good at all. 

2.  The text is distorted, it overlaps other text. 

3.  I wasn't able to find the article you posted to finish reading the writer's experience.  Did this person surrender to Jesus completely or falter? 

4.  I'm not able to determine if this website is of true Christian faith.  The ads are very deceptive in representation of true Christianity.


----------



## chicacanella (Oct 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Chica thank you for sharing this article.... However, this site has several things which I find troubling...
> 
> http://www.christian-faith.com/forjesus/user/michael
> 
> ...


 

Oh, wow. I never see any ads when I go on there. Let me go and check again.  The text is never distorted either.  Oh, yes they did. I will post the rest of the testimony. I take everything with a grain of salt and compare it to the Word of God, even the testimonies on this site. But many of them I find to be true.


----------



## chicacanella (Oct 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Chica thank you for sharing this article.... However, this site has several things which I find troubling...
> 
> http://www.christian-faith.com/forjesus/user/michael
> 
> ...


 
I apologize Shimmie but that wasn't the link I gave you cause nothing comes up at all. But the site is christian-faith.com and then you would go to "True Stories of God at Work" and then Asia testimonies.

I think those ads are google ads that people just put in words like Christian, Jesus, etc. and then the ads are selected for them.


----------



## sweetkita4 (Oct 22, 2007)

sweetkita4 said:


> WAIT!! What's wrong with the Chicken Soup books?


 
I guess no one saw my question...?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> I apologize Shimmie but that wasn't the link I gave you cause nothing comes up at all. But the site is christian-faith.com and then you would go to "True Stories of God at Work" and then Asia testimonies.
> 
> I think those ads are google ads that people just put in words like Christian, Jesus, etc. and then the ads are selected for them.


 
Thanks Chica... I figured that these are 'floating' ads.  They change each time a new page or topic is selected on the site. 

This is what I originally clicked on last night; it's from the heading of the story you posted ...
___________________________________________

*False Voices

Posted August 26th, 2007 by michael

Freedom from Bondage *
*______________________________________*

I clicked on 'michael' which linked me to the website.  I'll try the web address you just posted.   I'm guessing that it is www.christian-faith.com

And thanks again, _Chica Angel_... you are an angel indeed 

With the Internet, we can expect almost anything to pop up...for real.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2007)

sweetkita4 said:


> I guess no one saw my question...?


Sweetkita, I'm sorry for missing this.  

Basically the 'Chicken Soup' author is from the same New Age movement as the loa...it's best to be aware.


----------

